# Tebow has a new home and it is......



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

The Jets




> (Getty Images)
> After the Denver Broncos signed Peyton Manning, quarterback Tim Tebow needed a new home. He's found it. Tebow and a seventh-rounder have been shipped to the New York Jets for a fourth-round and a sixth-round draft pick. All picks are for 2012.
> Tebow became a sensation during the 2011 season. After starting the season as a backup to Kyle Orton, he started in a string of late-in-the-game comebacks. The Broncos released Orton, and Tebow seemed to be their man. But when Manning was released by the Colts, Broncos general manager John Elway jumped at the chance to sign him.
> [ *Dan Wetzel: Tim Tebow not good enough for John Elway, Broncos* ]
> With the Jets, Tebow will have to compete with Mark Sanchez for a starting job. Sanchez threw seven interceptions in his last games as the team fell apart in the midst of a playoff race. The Jets finished the season 8-8, with losses to the eventual Super Bowl champion New York Giants and the hapless Miami Dolphins keeping the Jets from playoff contention.


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-shutdown-corner/tim-tebow-jets-fourth-round-pick-171316720.html

I think it might be a good fit we will see....But for a 4th round pick???Thats pretty weak :confused03:


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

Doesn't have a new home yet LOL.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Yup there's been a hold up to the trade and now might not happen at all.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I thought that was quick


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

They got it sorted out, he's there...for now.

This isn't going to work at all, once Sanchez has a few **** ups all we're gonna hear is "TEBOW TEBOW TEBOW!!!' and that team is gonna become even worse than it already is. Rex Ryan and the Jets couldn't be any more different than Tebow if they wanted.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Obvious publicity stunt. The Jet's probably have one of the worst images right now aside from the Saints and I doubt even picking up Tebow's shiny virgin ass is going to help. His teammates won't receive him too well given the circumstances.

Timmy is going to get crucified in New York. 

(no pun intended)


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

From what i heard on the radio this morning, is that Tebow had to sign a new contract with Denver for 24 hours for whatever reason. But after today, he will be a Jet.


----------



## BergerE (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi there. I'm new here.
Just read this thread. Wow.
Great news! We are lucky to have this guy on our side.:hug:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

So how does this work, the Jets are giving up their 4th and 6th draft pick to the Broncos, so the Broncos can basicly pick twice those two rounds? Can they do trades like this every year for all the players, or was this the end of his contract? And for a big name player like Tebow, who even a casual fan like myself have heard of, this seems like a pretty rubbish deal for the Broncos, no? Please, someone educate a stupid european like myself about this whole draft system.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

luckbox said:


> So how does this work, the Jets are giving up their 4th and 6th draft pick to the Broncos, so the Broncos can basicly pick twice those two rounds? Can they do trades like this every year for all the players, or was this the end of his contract? And for a big name player like Tebow, who even a casual fan like myself have heard of, this seems like a pretty rubbish deal for the Broncos, no? Please, someone educate a stupid european like myself about this whole draft system.


They can trade whenever they want. That team just gets the contract with the player. The Broncos just got Peyton Manning so that's why they traded Tebow away.

About the draft picks, yes they can have 2 picks that round as long as they still have their original picks and they don't trade them away.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> They can trade whenever they want. That team just gets the contract with the player. The Broncos just got Peyton Manning so that's why they traded Tebow away.
> 
> About the draft picks, yes they can have 2 picks that round as long as they still have their original picks and they don't trade them away.


Gotcha, one last question, can they buy players from other teams with money like in soccer, or do they have to go this route with giving up draft picks?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

luckbox said:


> Gotcha, one last question, can they buy players from other teams with money like in soccer, or do they have to go this route with giving up draft picks?


The trade can only be for draft picks or other players. Or if a players contract is up then they can sign with another team.


----------

